# 200mm Bremsscheibe beim Jab hinten zulässig?



## Soldi (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
neulich konnte ich mein Radon Jab 10.0 MS bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen in Saalbach Hinterglemm testen. Am zweiten Tag, als das Tempo stark zugenommen hatte kam die hintere SRAM Code RSC an Ihre Grenzen, mein Gewicht 90kg bei 1,89m, zusätzlich Balast dabei. Die Bremsscheibe hinten hatte Anlassfarben, die Trägerplatte der syntetischen Beläge auch, nach einer Gewaltbremsungin steilen Abfahrt ist die Bremse hinten sogar durchgefallen. Mit reduziertem Tempo konnte ich weiter fahren. Vorne hatte ich keine Probleme.
Nun die Frage, lässt das Jab hinten 200mm Bremsscheiben zu?
Danke schon mal!
Gruß Soldi


----------



## Soldi (23. Juli 2020)

Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab999 (23. Juli 2020)

technisch sicherlich kein Problem.
Rechtlich kann dazu nur einer antworten... und das war doch Dein Ziel, oder!?


----------



## Soldi (23. Juli 2020)

Genau, technisch ist mir klar!?


----------



## Deleted 512898 (23. Juli 2020)

Was hast du denn mit der armen Bremse gemacht? War vor 2 Wochen auch in Saalbach, und hab die Bremse nicht an ihr Limit gebracht, obwohl ich eher der vorsichtige Fahrer bin. Anlauffarben hat die Scheibe jetzt auch, gestunken haben die Beläge auch mal, aber hatte überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Bremse. 

PS: Ich hab mit voller Montur und Rucksack 105 
Kg+ca 14kg Rad.


----------



## trab999 (23. Juli 2020)

steht doch da "NoMercy-Team"...


----------



## Soldi (23. Juli 2020)

trab999 schrieb:


> steht doch da "NoMercy-Team"...


Sehr gut kombiniert!
In 99% aller Fälle gab es bisher auch keine Probleme, es war hochsommerlich und wir waren mit gleichem "Kampfgewicht" nicht eben langsam unterwegs.


----------



## rider1970 (24. Juli 2020)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen, größere Bremsscheiben zu verbauen.
War am letzten Wochenende auf dem Flowtrail Kreuzberg in der Rhön unterwegs (sehr zu empfehlen übrigens) und habe dann nach einigen Abfahrten gemerkt das die Bremskraft gefühlt etwas nachlässt. Beläge sind auch durch, habe mir da schon mal die trickstuff Power bestellt.

@Soldi
Hast du mal direkt bei Radon angefragt?
Bin vom Gewicht her ähnlich wie du, denke etwas mehr BremsPower wäre nicht schlecht, der Bock lässt schon ordentlich Geschwindigkeit zu


----------



## DonCarbon (4. November 2020)

Soldi schrieb:


> Keiner eine Antwort?


Bissle spät, aber ja. Ist zulässig. Steht auf der Website von Radon. Was ich blöd finde, das 203er nicht zugelassen sind.


----------



## Soldi (4. November 2020)

Super, vielen Dank. Habe zwischenzeitlich meine 200er Scheiben zu Hause, die hätte ich eh montiert, sobald ich wieder in die Berge gegangen wäre.


----------

